# Are you different from those who are 1-3 years older and younger than you



## Jay2425 (Jan 22, 2018)

Which year did you go to school with and are you different from them by 1-3 years older and younger during elementary, middle and high school?


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I went to high school from 2005-2009 and I was definitely different from kids older and younger. We hated both groups; we thought the younger kids were gross and babyish and we found the older ones rude and disrespectful. 

Now, I'm almost 26. I find there's little difference between me and 23 year olds but tons of difference between me and 29 year olds. Even someone who's 27 will feel far more adult to me than I am. I still feel like a kid.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I went to secondary school from 2002 -2006. No difference between 3 years younger or older in terms of being able to relate to them. Beyond 10 years, then it's a problem.


----------



## THY9899 (Aug 9, 2017)

I went to primary school in 2006~2011, secondary school in 2012~2016.There's quite different between my seniors/juniors and I regardless of age difference.We always get along best with our own year group and some will be seniors 1 year older than us


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

I went and will be in high school from 2016-2020. I hardly see any changes in those 1-2 years older or younger. Hell, even the seniors in 2017 (1999 borns) were quite difficult to differenate from compared to us freshmen at the time (2002 borns, AKA my year age group)


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I don't like the word different used in this matter because it describes nothing...

The question is _how_ are you different from those who are 1-3 years younger than you...?

I am certain I think differently from people of similar age. I feel smarter and less afraid to use my imagination - in any way. It must be something like this. You know, since I have left school, I have stopped meeting most of people similar age I have known.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

As someone who was in high school from 2012-2016, here's my experience related to this.

*C/O 2013 (b. 1994-1995)* 
Reached out and made friends with many of them when I was a freshman, but only kept about 5 of them as close friends in the long run. Many of them were rarely ever there at the school, as they'd already had enough graduation points and didn't need a full schedule anymore. 

*C/O 2014 (b. 1995-1996)* 
*C/O 2015 (b. 1996-1997)*
*C/O 2016 (b. 1997-1998)* (my class)
*C/O 2017 (b. 1998-1999)*
Around 90% of my close high school friends are from these four classes. These were the people I hung out with every day in high school, and kept as close friends in the long run. 

*C/O 2018 (b. 1999-2000)*
Another 9% of of my high school friends are from this class. However, most of them are girls, because my girlfriend was in this class, I dated her when I was a senior and she was a sophomore, and she'd bring me around her group of friends. Early in my junior year after this group started high school, I did find them to be immature and annoying, but they did seem to mature pretty quickly though. 

*C/O 2019 (b. 2000-2001)*
I'll admit, I mostly avoided this group as a senior when they were freshmen. I had all my graduation credits in at that point, and didn't take any classes after lunch time, so I didn't see them at lunch, and even the classes I was taking was exclusively or mostly just seniors and juniors, only one of the classes I was taking had freshmen in it, and even then, there were only 4 of them in that class.


If I were to break each group of classmen by the percentage my friends were in, it would be like this;

*C/O 2016 (b. 1997-1998)* = 25%
*C/O 2015 (b. 1996-1997)* = 25%
*C/O 2017 (b. 1998-1999)* = 20%
*C/O 2014 (b. 1995-1996)* = 20%
*C/O 2018 (b. 1999-2000)* = 9%
*C/O 2013 (b. 1994-1995)* = 0.9%
*C/O 2019 (b. 2000-2001)* = 0.1%


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

*C/O 2017 (b. 1998-1999)*
In my PreK-8 school, these guys were too distant in age to hang out with. In freshman year, some of these guys were in my 9th grade classes and electives, I didn't make friends with them though.

*C/O 2018 (b. 1999-2000)*
In my PreK-8 school, I actually talked to one of these guys, hell, I see him at my current high school now. In middle school, these guys seemed older and more mature. I don't really talk to C/O 2018 either, to be honest.

*C/O 2019 (b. 2000-2001)*
In middle school (at my PreK-8), just like C/O 2018, they seemed older and mature. I didn't make friends with any of them to be honest. At high school, they look the same age, slightly more mature looking though.

*C/O 2020 (b. 2001-2002)*
These guys are my exact age, and honestly the only group I can actually hang with. They're like my identical twins!

*C/O 2021 (b. 2002-2003)*
In my PreK-8 school, I had a close friend in C/O 2021, we were both into gaming and what not, though we didn't keep are friendship because he was weird. The freshman at my school seem very immature and childish.

*C/O 2022 (b. 2003-2004)*
When I was in 8th grade, these guys as 6th graders seemed young as fuck. Online, I've had a few friends with these guys (and also the youngest of C/O 2021 kids). Can't wait for these guys to enter high school in August!

*C/O 2023 (b. 2004-2005)*
In my PreK-8 school, like C/O 2017, these guys were too distant in age to be friends with. Though I was friends with one of these guys during elementary school, we were into gaming and what not. They're in 7th grade now and honestly have no connections with them.

I honestly can't say I'm friends with anyone outside of my grade in real life, and I've never had real life friendships with C/O 2016 (b. 1997-1998) or C/O 2024 (b. 2005-2006).


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jay2425 said:


> Which year did you go to school with and are you different from them by 1-3 years older and younger during elementary, middle and high school?


Elementary- big difference- we had kids 3 years older than us read to us at reading time . Middle school - somebody 3 years older still seems much older than I am, 2 years not as much any longer 

High school- I hung out with people my age-2 years older, 1 year younger is fine as well 

Nowaday at 32 - not much of a gap even if it's a 5 years gap 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm a couple months shy of 21 and I graduated high school in 2016. One of the things that really alienates me from not just younger kids and people slightly older than me but also people my own age is their sense of humor. I just don't relate to or like it at all. I have a couple older friends (late 20s, early 30s) and it's a breath of fresh air to be away from that younger Millennial humor.


----------



## unicornic (Oct 11, 2017)

I relate to anybody 1-2 years older and younger than myself. A one year age gap is nothing no matter what age. Two year age gaps are barely noticeable when you're in secondary school. 

My birthdate is December 2001 which places me in an odd spot. I am just 20 days shy of being born in 2002, so I can relate to people born in 2004 to an extent. 2005 is where it really gets iffy.


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

Basically anyone born between about Mid 1996-Early 2003 I would consider my wider age group. Tbh, the Class of 2013 (Born Early 1995-Early 1996) are too old to be in my age group and the Class of 2021 (Born Early 2003-Early 2004) do seem pretty different, I don't relate to them much. Obviously Class of 2017 (1999 & 2000) are my main age group.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

I wasn't really paying attention to it that much in elementary or middle school. In elementary school and middle school all my friends were my age with about a year age gap at the most- younger and older.But around sophomore year in high school, I started to realize how young most of the middle schoolers looked (they would come to the high school for sports practice after school). Seriously; they look like elementary schoolers. My younger sister and I joke around at how my classmates looked older than her's in eighth grade. 
I would say there would start to be a disconnection with those born in 2004. In terms of the "older" side, I had no problem talking with those born in 1999 or even 1998 (we were all in the same art class). We were all 2000s kids (albeit different parts) but still close enough to relate. If you were born maybe before 1998/7 I think the differences would start to show (for me personally).


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Longaotian00 :frustrating:

The class of 2021 is full of late 2002-mid 2003 borns.

The class of 2017 is full of late 1998-mid 1999 borns.

The class of 2013 is full of late 1994-mid 1995 borns.


----------



## _Cipher_ (Jan 22, 2018)

I went to high school from 2010-2014 and I felt like I could basically relate to everyone since we're in the same age range. More so with people a year or two difference in terms of serious things, but the 3 year gap I really only saw differences in maturity. The big differences don't really show up until around 4-5 year gap in my opinion.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Millenium_01 said:


> Longaotian00 :frustrating:
> 
> The class of 2021 is full of late 2002-mid 2003 borns.
> 
> ...


He lives in New Zealand. Keep in mind different states and countries have different cutoffs for grade levels.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

THY9899 said:


> I went to primary school in 2006~2011, secondary school in 2012~2016.There's quite different between my seniors/juniors and I regardless of age difference.We always get along best with our own year group and some will be seniors 1 year older than us


I was born in 1987.



Nursery School in 1989 at age 2.
Infant School in 1992 at age 4 going on to 5.
Junior School in 1994 at age 6 going on to 7.
Secondary School in 1999 at age 11 going on to 12.


My sister is born in 1984 and my brother was born in 1991. I felt closer to my sisters age because we experienced many things together. I remember the life we experienced together before my brother was born. We went to the same primary and secondary school. I would see her in the same school assembly as me. We share the same circle of friends. 

I find my experience of those 3 years and younger (born in the 90s) different and do not relate. But my experience of those older (born in the 80s) I can relate too. 

But my experience is different and those born in 1987 may feel they identify more with the 90s. My parents brought us up on 70s and 80s music as well as movies. This continued into the early and mid 90s. But my brother does not remember 80s music and movies only the 90s.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

MetalNintimbo said:


> He lives in New Zealand. Keep in mind different states and countries have different cutoffs for grade levels.


Oh, okay. Sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

1995-1999 are the ones who I relate to the best. I am 22, so I graduated high school in 2015. I could relate to those born 1993 and 1994 as well usually cause I tried hanging out with people older than me than younger, and 1994 were seniors in high school when I was a freshman. During the years of 2014-2016, that was the only point in life I could relate to people younger than 1999, and that was just 2000 and 2001 due to a 1997 and 1999 friend of mine from high school. After that, it began to change, and once I became a sophomore in college, I could relate to 1993-1994 more than ever as I was like the youngest in my classes and everyone else was at least 3 years older than me with them all being born from 1990-1994, and I could relate to them all equally, except that I never experienced dialup cause we never had it at home, and with a coding instructor job that I have, I cant relate to 2000 and 2001 anymore now that I see them as students rather than peers. I would say 1993-1999 is whom I relate to the best as of now and based on my entire life.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

1995-1999 are the ones who I relate to the best. I am 22, so I graduated high school in 2015. I could relate to those born 1993 and 1994 as well usually cause I tried hanging out with people older than me than younger, and 1994 were seniors in high school when I was a freshman. During the years of 2014-2016, that was the only point in life I could relate to people younger than 1999, and that was just 2000 and 2001 due to a 1997 and 1999 friend of mine from high school. After that, it began to change, and once I became a sophomore in college, I could relate to 1993-1994 more than ever as I was like the youngest in my classes and everyone else was at least 3 years older than me with them all being born from 1990-1994, and I could relate to them all equally, except that I never experienced dialup cause we never had it at home, and with a coding instructor job that I have, I cant relate to 2000 and 2001 anymore now that I see them as students rather than peers. I would say 1993-1999 is whom I relate to the best as of now and based on my entire life. I am 4.4 years older than the youngest 1992 born and 2.6 years older than the oldest 2000 born. I would be able to relate to 2000 and 2001 if they werent exposed to primary digital technology before entering primary school.


----------

